# Vortech Group buy,



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heya guys, I am about to get the vortech mp40 Es. I have an amazing prize that I could get for you if you would join my group buy. Please send me a pm if you are interested. Need 4 People

1. Flazky
2.
3.
4.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*vortech*

wish i'd known a week ago...


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

can you also order a Mp20? for a good price?
send me a pm


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Group Deals?*

Sorry to step-in, but I also offer these great pumps for sale. I may be able to give you a better deal. I offer their complete line-up.

Thank You
Blakes Living Reef


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm starting to wonder if this was an april fools? LOL. Pm'd no response yet.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh sorry haha I just got back from a long day @[email protected];


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Blakes Living Reef*

No April Fools here. I just responded back to your message.

Thank You
Blakes Living Reef


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

define good price  like $300?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vaporize said:


> define good price  like $300?


Somehow I doubt it's _that_ good of a price


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Sale ends Sunday, April 4, 2010 @ Blakes Living Reef*

I will be offering the MP40ES pump assemblies for $376.10 + taxes with "FREE" shipping until Sunday, April 4, 2010. I have a limited special deal with my supplier. Other pumps are available:

MP20 $314 + taxes
MP10ES $225 + taxes
Battery back-up $190 + taxes

Sale ending this Sunday, April 4, 2010

Thank You
Blakes Living Reef


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

For those looking at these great pumps consider a DIY Battery Back Up System

There are many threads out there on this...


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

That beats my deal! get it from salty, I already ordered from him. =3..


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Blakes Living Reef*

The special sale is now over and we would like to thank you for your purchases. Theses pumps are simply amazing, enjoy.

Blakes Living Reef


----------

